# viper 350 remote problem



## integra91 (Dec 22, 2010)

hi i have a viper 350 car alarm with the 2 way remote. i got it professnoialy installed about 2 months ago and it worked great and still works great. yesterday night i had to replace the battery in the remote because it was acting funny. once i replaced the remote it still locks and unlocks the car and arms it. but the problems is the remote makes no noise when i arm or unlock the car and when the alarm is set off it not only doesnt make the noise but doesnt show any intrusion. so can anyone help me ive tried putting it in to valet and out of valet and i got no sounds from the remote. also putting in the battery it shows me all the display pictures and plays a little song.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

integra91 said:


> hi i have a viper 350 car alarm with the 2 way remote. i got it professnoialy installed about 2 months ago and it worked great and still works great. yesterday night i had to replace the battery in the remote because it was acting funny. once i replaced the remote it still locks and unlocks the car and arms it. but the problems is the remote makes no noise when i arm or unlock the car and when the alarm is set off it not only doesnt make the noise but doesnt show any intrusion. so can anyone help me ive tried putting it in to valet and out of valet and i got no sounds from the remote. also putting in the battery it shows me all the display pictures and plays a little song.


 The system is only a few months old so take it back to where you had the work done they will know what to do.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like you need to activate the sound on the remote again. Find the manual that came with it (hopefully) and program it to make some sound, that is all it needs.


----------

